# When you see this in an old friend's house



## ScumRag (Aug 8, 2018)

And oh god, you're queer, they know you're queer (& it just so happens that they casually mention how good of a job tRump is doing....)

This is kinda like domestic terrorism right??? Haha


----------



## autumn (Aug 8, 2018)

Run.


----------



## Jerrell (Aug 8, 2018)

The NRA has been a joke for a long time. But yeah, run.


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 8, 2018)

I love how the newbies to the site mark stories shitty when they have little to no contributions themselves.


----------



## Jerrell (Aug 8, 2018)

That's the second random negative mark I've received in the past 2-3 weeks...on noncontroversial normal banter.
The other one was on my post about starting an all veteran collective in Detroit from months ago. 
Stupid noobs. LOL


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 9, 2018)

seems like you got a pretty black and white point of view. making blasé judgements like that is prejudice and hypocritical. because frankly I think liberals are just as fascist as conservatives.


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 9, 2018)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> seems like you got a pretty black and white point of view. making blasé judgements like that is prejudice and hypocritical. because frankly I think liberals are just as fascist as conservatives.



You again.... Oh Groucho-Deluxe. 
I'm not starting an argument here cuz there is none. 

I'm not feeding into the drama but have a nice day though.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 9, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> You again.... Oh Groucho-Deluxe.
> I'm not starting an argument here cuz there is none.
> 
> I'm not feeding into the drama but have a nice day though.


well he's your friend and he knows your queer and doesn't care right? well he musnt be all that bad. right?


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 9, 2018)

She. It's her boyfriend's house, NRA decals, etc. I wouldn't imagine ending a 25 year relationship over a shitty president - one i neither voted for nor approve.

She made it clear that she doesn't approve (once the boyfriend was out of hearing range) still I digress; you have a valid point.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 10, 2018)

@palmazon you just perfectly described almost every liberal I have met


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Aug 11, 2018)

More like "ex-friend"!


----------



## Skit (Aug 11, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> I love how the newbies to the site mark stories shitty when they have little to no contributions themselves.



You haven't even been here for a year, bruv. While I agree that most Marines and Trump supporters are people I would generally not choose to spend my time around, that's no reason to discount them completely. If you don't like being judged, then don't judge other people.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 11, 2018)

is NRA anti-queer?


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 12, 2018)

Skit said:


> You haven't even been here for a year, bruv. While I agree that most Marines and Trump supporters are people I would generally not choose to spend my time around, that's no reason to discount them completely. If you don't like being judged, then don't judge other people.




I'd suggest the same to you....


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 12, 2018)

Okay, so as it stands, everyone that's responded to the orig post (which was meant to be funny- my apologies that wasnt...) Seems to be comparing my personal politics to liberalism & possibly being somewhat of a Democrat which I am neither... I just don't like the theory of violence being promoted.

That's my problem with the NRA.

thanks tho for all the negativity. I'll continue to donate my cash to the site as well cuz I really do believe in the longterm interests of it (legit) rather than being shit on cuz I'm also a "newbie", like we all once were, bruv.


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 26, 2018)

Gun Owners of America is better. "Shit on because I'm a newbie." No, someone pointed out that you are comparitively new to them after you called people "newbies."


----------



## ScumRag (Oct 27, 2018)

FenrirFox said:


> Gun Owners of America is better. "Shit on because I'm a newbie." No, someone pointed out that you are comparitively new to them after you called people "newbies."




I'm done with this conversation. You are missing the point. and you clearly don't understand what it means to be queer around a trump supporter, thanks.


----------

